# Question about bunks on current Gator trailer



## Silverad04 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just did a float test and noticed that the number one bunks laying flat don't seem to serve a purpose. Does anyone know why they would be there? The trailer also has rollers in the center of the boat. As for the #2 bunks, they swivel(notverywell), are they supposed to be horizontal or vertical(represented in picture) to the boat when its sitting on the trailer. I'm trying to figure out if I need to reconfigure the trailer before I redo the whole trailer. Also It was a bit of a Pain to load the boat without side bunks, are there any issues with adding side bunks?


----------



## Andy Taylor (Aug 27, 2012)

The flat bunks are probably on there because the trailer was used with a flat bottom boat. The #2 bunks are supposed to conform to the shape of the hull on the sides(it looks like they are in the pic). Doesn't the boat rest on the flat bunks at all?


----------



## Silverad04 (Aug 28, 2012)

Andy Taylor said:


> The flat bunks are probably on there because the trailer was used with a flat bottom boat. The #2 bunks are supposed to conform to the shape of the hull on the sides(it looks like they are in the pic). Doesn't the boat rest on the flat bunks at all?


No they don't rest on them at all. I doubt it was used for a different boat, the trailer i have is the same one in the picture from the brochure from 1958. I guess its possible, but from my understanding the previous owner purchased it from the original owner whom never used the boat very often.


----------

